

Tell HN: Amazon spammed the popular "Hacker News Contractors" spreadsheet - dotBen

Amazon (and/or a recruitment firm authorized to represent Amazon) decided to spam folks on the Hacker News Contractors spreadsheet (https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AlD_6iEb8Ed9dGs3clVJYi0yYVBka181Z0ZKRW9kQ0E&#38;hl=en_US)<p>I know this because I use a snowflake email address on things like this, and 3 (!) emails I received from Amazon this morning were sent to it, asking me to fill out a questionnaire:<p><i>Hi  Ben,<p>You have been identified as a candidate for Amazon or one of its many affiliate companies.  As a US Federal Contractor, we are required to request that all candidates complete an on-line application that collects information necessary for Amazon and its affiliates to comply with federal reporting obligations.<p>If you are interested in being considered for an employment opportunity with us, please follow the link below to complete a short application.<p>To access this form, you will need a login name and password.  To access your system-generated password, click the link below, then click "Forgot your Login or Password?" link at the bottom of the page. Enter your login name and we will send you an e-mail with a link to reset your password.<p>Your login name is: {redacted}<p>https://amazon.icims.com/forms?form={redacted}<p>Please remember to visit our website regularly for a comprehensive up-to-date listing of our vacant positions and apply for the one that is right for you.<p>Thank you,<p>The Recruiting Team</i><p>I would encourage HN'ers not to support unsolicited email like this and not to submit any information to Amazon Recruitment Team
======
bhousel
Isn't that kind of the point of the spreadsheet? To be contacted about
potential work?

